# Wow.



## GotTheBug (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.wncn.com/story/28238589/treasure-hunt-nc-authorities-search-for-4m-in-missing-gold


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 2, 2015)

The truck shown in this video does not appear to be armored. In my opinion, all signs point to the driver of the truck, he had to have tipped someone off as to what he was hauling. http://news.yahoo.com/4-million-gold-stolen-truck-north-carolina-171614803.html


----------



## johnleivers15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought that. Its got inside job written all over it. There was similar thing happen 6 years ago didn't involve gold though may have been mobile phones. Driver pulled up with a problem with his lorry then some blokes jumped him and tied his arms and legs up with tie wraps and left him in a ditch at the side of the lorry. Turned out he was in on it.


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 3, 2015)

Releving ones self of so much pure Gold is another nightmare for the robbers & is usually how they eventually get caught.
Have to go thu a LOT of changes in its form to sell it, make it impure by adding Silver etc.... And sales in small descrete amounts over time.
Cash would have been a far better heist, the robbers are stupid. If you have wealth you have to prove where it came from when selling it in larger lots, receipts showing an inheritance or business etc.
Melt it into nuggets (adding the proper impuritys first) then run it in a tumbler for a few days then start a mining business in Alaska selling nuggets................... :twisted: 
We will see if they are smart or stupid or if its an inside job, one person bragging to an outsider & they are toast. Im not promoting crime Ill all against it but criminals are usually a dumb bunch.
Im looking forward to seeing how they get caught. LOL.

Dave


----------



## WestCoastProspector (Mar 3, 2015)

You seem to have an awful lot of knowledge about laundering gold, heliman. :shock:


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 3, 2015)

WestCoastProspector said:


> You seem to have an awful lot of knowledge about laundering gold, heliman. :shock:




Common sense man. 8) 
Anyone who watches the news knows how it works selling illegal PM. Most of the major heists were eventually caught attempting to sell the booty. 
My idea came from watching the mining shows on TV from the miners in Alaska. They on average produce 100-200oz tops a yr. So knowing this, one would be foolish to attempt to show a production higher then normal. Have to think like a cop & the Feds NOT a criminal, IF one does not want to get caught. Most criminals obviously don't realize the information & tools at the laws disposal these days. Then there is the obvious prospect of net loss from taxes which must be paid to maintain a legal operation.
Pretty hard to get away with anything illegal especially now with computers giving an international data base on everything.

This is why I said its easy to dump cash but not 24K Gold.
Importaint thing here really regardless of whether its an inside job or not is the fact that nobody was injured period. No metal is worth dying over. And its just metal made valuable because people believe it has great value, its pretty & dosen't tarnish. I remember when it was $35 an ounce at one time.

What blows my mind is what they show on TV about how people get caught committing crimes, that is just plain stupid, why show how to get caught? What that does is show a criminal how to avoid getting caught by being more careful & leaving zero evidence, really stupid on the part of the law.

All these programs on TV & the web just have me shaking my head. 

I detest murderers, drug dealers, & thieves............ in that exact order

I hope the trio get apprehended & nowbody gets hurt over it. Ill bet they are scratching their heads right now over what to do with it. 

Dave


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 4, 2015)

heliman4141 said:


> I remember when it was $35 an ounce at one time.


Keeping things in perspective------the ounce you spoke of weighed 480 grains. 

It still does. 

What has changed isn't the value of the gold. What has changed is the money with which one buys and sells. Takes a lot more of the (now) worthless dollars to buy those 480 grains. 

Harold


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 4, 2015)

Very true Harold,
I think about inflation everytime I buy gas & groceries, sigh........
$35 dollars was a lot of money back then. 
Makes me wonder just how high the debt limit will keep being raised ea. yr. Like a snake eating its own tail.

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 4, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> heliman4141 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when it was $35 an ounce at one time.
> ...




One of my favorite things to do with people is to tell them a 1964 quarter would buy a gallon of gas, and now that same quarter can buy them almost two gallons.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 4, 2015)

heliman4141 said:


> Releving ones self of so much pure Gold is another nightmare for the robbers & is usually how they eventually get caught.
> Have to go thu a LOT of changes in its form to sell it, make it impure by adding Silver etc.... And sales in small descrete amounts over time.
> Cash would have been a far better heist, the robbers are stupid. If you have wealth you have to prove where it came from when selling it in larger lots, receipts showing an inheritance or business etc.
> Melt it into nuggets (adding the proper impuritys first) then run it in a tumbler for a few days then start a mining business in Alaska selling nuggets................... :twisted:
> ...


I think unloading ill gotten gains is a bit easier than you think.
We all know some one managed to empty the hole of Fort Knox and dispose of it with out any one noticing.
How hard would it be for them to unload 90K
You never know it may have been representatives of a gold reserve trying to replace some of what is missing before they get audited.
:lol:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2015)

Ill take gold over paper anyday !


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2015)

Unfortunately getting rid of that gold will be easy if the people who stole it have done their homework.
The Brinksmat gold robbery here in the UK was laundered through one company with no problems, the real problem is hiding how you suddenly become wealthy when your under suspicion of doing that robbery!


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 5, 2015)

Now they're finally saying they think it was an inside job. Supposedly the two drivers "smelled gas and started feeling sick, so pulled over to the side of the road", then exited the vehicle unarmed, against company policy. At which time, three individuals in a white panel van pulled up and robbed them. Very very fishy to say the least. The first thing I thought was "smelled gas" when they're driving a diesel truck.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> Now they're finally saying they think it was an inside job. Supposedly the two drivers "smelled gas and started feeling sick, so pulled over to the side of the road", then exited the vehicle unarmed, against company policy. At which time, three individuals in a white panel van pulled up and robbed them. Very very fishy to say the least. The first thing I thought was "smelled gas" when they're driving a diesel truck.



Maybe they should pay their people more then minimum wage. They got what they paid for.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 5, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Now they're finally saying they think it was an inside job. Supposedly the two drivers "smelled gas and started feeling sick, so pulled over to the side of the road", then exited the vehicle unarmed, against company policy. At which time, three individuals in a white panel van pulled up and robbed them. Very very fishy to say the least. The first thing I thought was "smelled gas" when they're driving a diesel truck.
> ...




In a sick kind of way that is soo true.


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 5, 2015)

nickvc said:


> Unfortunately getting rid of that gold will be easy if the people who stole it have done their homework.
> The Brinksmat gold robbery here in the UK was laundered through one company with no problems, the real problem is hiding how you suddenly become wealthy when your under suspicion of doing that robbery!



Go down to your local goldfields and find or buy several nuggets from the greater local area. Have them analysed as they may be only about 80% gold. (Or come to Victoria and find some 23K.) Adulterate your ill-gotten gain with Ag, Cu, Fe; whatever is required to match the local area. Pour it into a dirt mold, slowly, adding some extra alloy contaminants in situ, so the final composition will be a bit uneven. Put your nugget in a mill for a while.

Buy a high quality metal detector. Buy a prospecting / mining licence. Bury the nugget. Dig it up. Shout "Eureka!" Call the local news. Sell it to a prominent businessman* for more than twice its bullion value.

Rinse and repeat.

One thing I have not considered about stolen gold is radioactive tracer isotopes. I have heard, but do not know, that they salt bullion to make them traceable. I have no idea whether refining in acid would remove this tracer. Naturally, this is something the honest man will never need to worry about.

* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perth_Mint_Swindle


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 9, 2015)

And today, this:
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/kerang-man-unearths-135000-gold-nugget-20150309-13ywni.html


----------

